# Mail : messages partis absents de "messages envoyés"



## Tichka (22 Décembre 2014)

j'utilise mail avec plus leurs comptes dont un IMAP. Mon problème est le suivant : avec le compte imap il m'arrive souvent que lorsque j'envoie des messages je ne les retrouve plus dans la liste des messages envoyés. Sachant qu'ils ne figurent plus dans la boite d'envoie, est ce que quel qu'un peut m'expliquer ce dysfonctionnement et comment retrouver ces messages. Merci pour votre aide
PS : MacBook air, 10.10.1


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2014)

refaire ton indexation Mail
(comme membre émerite tu es censé  savoir chercher les sujets avant de créer un fil)


----------



## Tichka (23 Décembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> refaire ton indexation Mail
> (comme membre émerite tu es censé  savoir chercher les sujets avant de créer un fil)



Comment faire une indexation ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2014)

on répète
comme membre émerite tu es censé  savoir chercher les sujets avant de créer un fil

la réindexation c'est laaaargement abordé
( soit reconstruire via menu Mail , soit la vraie reindexation  , manip " envelo*pe* index")


----------



## Tichka (23 Décembre 2014)

j'ai supprimé Envelope Index / Envelope Index-shm / Envelope Index-wal et relancé mail qui se trouvent dans mail data. Je ne retrouve toujours pas les mails envoyés. Merci de m'aider à résoudre ce problème


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2014)

et ben alors c'est un effet de la migration et ce sont les fichiers de réglages ailleurs qui ont été mal réencodés
et pister lequel peut etre long et affaire de successions réoetées  de test  ok pas ok , on recommence 

on le dit souvent
 quand on change d''OS il est preferable de configurer Mail à neuf ( pour et par le nouvel OS)
surtout si saut de plusieurs OS ( plus il y a d'écart  plus  il y a risque accru de couac)


----------



## Tichka (24 Décembre 2014)

Je suis passé à Yosemite lors du premier démarrage de mon MacBook Air que je viens d'acheter. En effet, lorsque je l'ai allumé, une fois le démarrage effectué il m' a proposé de passer à Yosmite, ce que j'ai fait avant toute configuration de mes compte. Les comptes ont été crées  lorsque Yosemite a redémarré. Je précise que ce dysfonctionnement je le rencontre uniquement avec le seul compte IMAP que je possède.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2014)

Tichka a dit:


> Je suis passé à Yosemite lors du premier démarrage de mon MacBook Air que je viens d'acheter. En effet, lorsque je l'ai allumé, une fois le démarrage effectué il m' a proposé de passer à Yosmite, ce que j'ai fait avant toute configuration de mes compte. Les comptes ont été crées  lorsque Yosemite a redémarré. Je précise que ce dysfonctionnement je le rencontre uniquement avec le seul compte IMAP que je possède.


Ah donc rien repris d'anciennes données


histoire de voir si c'est un bug de yosemite ou bien  la session avec déjà un souci

tester cet imap sur une session neuve mais cette fois en controlant verifiant  à fond tous les réglages
(les configurations automatiques se gourrent parfois sur des détails)

il est chez qui cet imap?


----------



## Tichka (24 Décembre 2014)

le serveur de l'université


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2014)

et en ligne ces messages seraient ils classés de facon étrange?
chaque service a ses manies
 regroupés dans un dossier , dossier archives , dossier envoyés ,  dossier tous les messages etc etc ou directement déplacés dans des dossiers autres


----------



## Tichka (24 Décembre 2014)

la messagerie utilisée est Zimbra. les dossiers sont organisés en réception, messages envoyés, brouillon...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2014)

zimbra semble avoir des bugs IMAP  avec Mail yosemite

c'est ce qu'on peut supputer  de  la masse de sujets sur free imap  en  Mail yosemite ( qui est sur zimbra)
soit c'est que free , soit et c'est très possible c'est toute messagerie zimbra en Mail  yosemite

note
il n'y a pas de couac avec thunderbird


----------



## Tichka (24 Décembre 2014)

Sur mon iMac je suis sous 10.7.5 et je n'ai pas de soucis. J'ai des problèmes depuis que je suis sous yosemite. J'ai également remarqué quand je suis à la fac je ne peux pas envoyer de mail avec le serveur de l'université. Quand je regarde mes réglages de port, je remarque celui-ci ne correspond plus à la valeur que j'ai réglé lors de la configuration de mon compte . Mes puis donc obligé de corriger pour envoyer les mails. Je vais donc m'envoyer systématiquement une copie des messages que j'envoie pour conserver une trace. merci pour ton aide


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2014)

Tichka a dit:


> J'ai également remarqué quand je suis à la fac je ne peux pas envoyer de mail avec le serveur de l'université. Quand je regarde mes réglages de port, je remarque celui-ci ne correspond plus à la valeur que j'ai réglé lors de la configuration de mon compte . Mes puis donc obligé de corriger pour envoyer les mails. Je vais donc m'envoyer systématiquement une copie des messages que j'envoie pour conserver une trace. merci pour ton aide


ce qui est pile un des bugs   avec free imap ( zimbra)  avec Mail yosemite

ca laisse de plus en plus penser à un bug zimbra imap  global ( avec Mail yosemite pour tous les imap zimbra)


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2014)

Il faut aussi faire attention à un point : chaque logiciel de messagerie a sa manière de considérer les boîtes que lui propose le serveur IMAP auquel il se connecte. Et, parfois, il arrive que le logiciel choisisse une boîte d'éléments envoyés qui n'est pas celle du Webmail associé à un compte, ni celle qu'utiliserait un autre logiciel.
Par exemple, suivant le système que j'utilise (OS X, Linux, iOS, Android, Ouinedoze) et le logiciel que j'utilise (Thunderbird, Mail, PostBox, Sylpheed, Claws, Outlook (aarggglll !!)...), le Webmail, la langue du système, je peux avoir des messages envoyés dans "Sent", "Envoyés", "Messages Envoyés", "Sent Mails" etc.

Mail a une option bien fichue qui permet de lui indiquer quelle boîte il doit utiliser pour les messages envoyés (et trois autres boîtes fondamentales).


----------

